# Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Erster Teaser-Trailer zeigt Mittelerde



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Erster Teaser-Trailer zeigt Mittelerde*

					Amazon hat zur kommenden Serie Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht einen ersten Teaser-Trailer veröffentlicht. Hierbei steht Mittelerde im Mittelpunkt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Erster Teaser-Trailer zeigt Mittelerde*


----------



## klink (14. Februar 2022)

Amazon setzt bei LoTR  massiv auf diversity, woke und Gender Schwachsinn.


----------



## Julian K (14. Februar 2022)

klink schrieb:


> Amazon setzt bei LoTR  massiv auf diversity, woke und Gender Schwachsinn.


Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass die sich da alle mit Herr*in, Freund*innen usw. ansprechen. Kannst Du das erläutern?

Ach ja, und Diversity ist nichts Schlechtes, sondern Normalität, aber genau an dieser Erkenntnis krankt diese Gesellschaft bzw. ein Teil dieser ja.


----------



## klink (14. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass die sich da alle mit Herr*in, Freund*innen usw. ansprechen. Kannst Du das erläutern?
> 
> Ach ja, und Diversity ist nichts Schlechtes, sondern Normalität, aber genau an dieser Erkenntnis krankt diese Gesellschaft bzw. ein Teil dieser ja.



Dieses komme was wolle diversity blackwashing ist keine Normalität, sondern eine Perversität. Da wird plötzlich eine Weiße Königin eine Schwarze, usw. 



			https://store.google.com/de/product/pixel_6_pro?hl=de
		


Bestes Beispiel, wenn man sich die Fotos ansieht, könnte man meinen die USA besteht nur aus schwarzen. Dabei stellen schwarze gerade mal 12% der Bevölkerung der USA dar, nur bei Gewaltverbrechen sind sie mit 53% dabei...


----------



## Andrej (14. Februar 2022)

klink schrieb:


> Amazon setzt bei LoTR  massiv auf diversity, woke und Gender Schwachsinn.


Bei Tolkin gab es dunkelhäutige Kreaturen. Wenn ich mich nich teusche, spielt die Serie 10000 Jahre vor Herr der Ringe. Und deswegen entspricht es der Quelle.
Nur frage ich mich, ob man dunkelhäutige als eigene Königreiche gemacht hat oder alle kreuz und queer, sodass dann Weiße, Asiaten, Afrikaner und Inder usw. in einem Königreich leben, dass von einer Frau regiert wird, die an Übergewicht leidet und ein Raucherbein hat?



Julian K schrieb:


> Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass die sich da alle mit Herr*in, Freund*innen usw. ansprechen. Kannst Du das erläutern?
> 
> Ach ja, und Diversity ist nichts Schlechtes, sondern Normalität, aber genau an dieser Erkenntnis krankt diese Gesellschaft bzw. ein Teil dieser ja.


Ja ist es, wenn es falsch dargestellt wird. Es entspricht nicht dem Original und nicht dem Sinn des Autors.


----------



## Julian K (14. Februar 2022)

klink schrieb:


> Dieses komme was wolle diversity blackwashing ist keine Normalität, sondern eine Perversität. Da wird plötzlich eine Weiße Königin eine Schwarze, usw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man gut, dass wir erstens über Kunst sprechen und da ist doch alles erlaubt oder nicht? (Sonst wären "Killergames" ja wirklich Killergames  )

Blackwashing? Ganz ehrlich, meiner Meinung nach kann nur jemand so argumentieren und "seine" Spiele und Filme "in Gefahr" sehen, wenn er sehr sehr rechts orientiert ist. Naja, jedem das Seine, aber Kunst ist nunmal eine freie Form und dieser sollte man alles zugestehen und nicht nur das, was einem selbst ins Weltbild passt.


Andrej schrieb:


> Ja ist es, wenn es falsch dargestellt wird. Es entspricht nicht dem Original und nicht dem Sinn des Autors.


Wie oben schon gesagt, das ist Kunst. Da darf sich jeder Lizenznehmer Freiheiten gönnen.

Schon die ersten drei Filme (Jacksons Werk, das ich liebe) waren alles andere als akkurat. Haben sich ein paar dran gestört, aber ansonsten werden die Teile gefeiert, da waren die künstlerischen Freiheiten also okay. Sobald es aber offenbar um Hautfarbe und sexuelle Neigungen geht, da drehen die Leute durch.

Das lässt weit mehr Rückschlüsse über die kritisierenden Personen zu, als über jeden Regisseur oder Drehbuchautor.


----------



## klink (14. Februar 2022)

Filme / Serien sind keine Kunst, diese sollen unterhalten und nicht Politisch Umerziehen oder die eigenen Perversionen anderen aufzwingen, wenn ich so was haben wollte, könnte ich Chinesische Filme ansehen.


----------



## Julian K (14. Februar 2022)

klink schrieb:


> Filme / Serien sind keine Kunst, diese sollen unterhalten und nicht Politisch Umerziehen oder die eigenen Perversionen anderen aufzwingen, wenn ich so was haben wollte, könnte ich Chinesische Filme ansehen.


Gut, dann können wir bezüglich der Wünsche der Spielerschaft (die gerne Videospiele auch offiziell als Kunst anerkannt haben möchten - z.B. damit verfassungsfeindliche Symbole nicht mehr zensiert werden müssen) gleich wieder einpacken.

Toll, wenn es Leute wie Dich gibt, die nur Spiele wollen, die ihrer persönlichen moralischen und politischen Meinung (die Ironie darin verstehst Du vermutlich nicht) entsprechen.


----------



## klink (14. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Gut, dann können wir bezüglich der Wünsche der Spielerschaft (die gerne Videospiele auch offiziell als Kunst anerkannt haben möchten - z.B. damit verfassungsfeindliche Symbole nicht mehr zensiert werden müssen) gleich wieder einpacken.
> 
> Toll, wenn es Leute wie Dich gibt, die nur Spiele wollen, die ihrer persönlichen moralischen und politischen Meinung (die Ironie darin verstehst Du vermutlich nicht) entsprechen.



Gerade die laute Minderheit von diversity, Woke, LGHDTV+ und gender sind die, die meinen allen ihre Ansichten aufzwingen zu müssen. Da werden Serien, Filme, Spiele usw. kaputtgemacht nur um eigene Vorstellungen durchzusetzen und am Ende konsumieren diese nicht mal selber wie z.B. 3 Engel für Charlie, Ghostbusters usw.


----------



## 4thVariety (14. Februar 2022)

Halle Berry in der Rolle von Adolf Hitler in einer Netflix Serie würde ich mir schon ansehen.

Wenn eine Herr der Ringe aber mit Hautfarben wirbt und wie besonders das wäre (vgl. Photo Material der PR Kampagne in der der Superbowl Trailer nur ein Teil ist), anstatt mit einem Teaser der Handlung, dann sollten wir als Gamer doch zuerst wissen was läuft. Gute Grafik, trotzdem schlechtes Spiel. Wenn die Serie gut ist, spielt keine Rolle wer welchen Part hat. Wenn die Serie schlecht ist, kann man sich wem man will an den Hals werfen es bringt nix.


----------



## waynetrain (14. Februar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> teusche







__





						täuschen
					

Definition, Rechtschreibung, Synonyme und Grammatik von 'täuschen' auf Duden online nachschlagen. Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.




					www.duden.de
				






Andrej schrieb:


> kreuz und queer



Der war sogar witzig  Und irgendwie auch passend zum Thema.


----------



## Baer85 (14. Februar 2022)

Ich habe das Gefühl ich habe einen anderen Trailer gesehen als andere. 
Hier wird wieder Müll (woke, etc.)  geschrieben, dass ich mich echt frage, ob ihr nicht andere Probleme habt?
Was genau hat euch denn am Trailer so aufgeregt? Mal konkrete Beispiele bitte, denn sonst verstehe ich das nicht.


----------



## waynetrain (14. Februar 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Was genau hat euch denn am Trailer so aufgeregt? Mal konkrete Beispiele bitte, denn sonst verstehe ich das nicht.



CGI aus der Hölle(und damit meine ich nicht die Menge sondern die Qualität) und schwarze Elben gibt es im Tolkien-Universum nicht.


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2022)

Mich haut der Trailer nicht vom Hocker. Bzw erzeugt nur begrenzt Mittelerde Feeling wie man das aus den Filmen kennt. Aber ich bin trotzdem gespannt was da noch so kommt.


----------



## EvilOfTsavo (14. Februar 2022)

Ich bin großer Fan von "Der Herr der Ringe" und kann die Aufregung ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen. Es handelt sich nicht um Tolkiens Werk, sondern Amazon's ganz eigene Version und als solche sollte man die Serie auch betrachten. Jetzt so zu tun als würde die Welt untergehen nur weil in der Amazon-Version nicht-weiße Figuren vorkommen, ist irgendwie befremdlich. Es handelt sich schließlich um ein fiktives Werk.

Christopher Tolkien hat interessanterweise ganz ähnlich im Hinblick auf die Verfilmungen von Peter Jackson reagiert, wie es jetzt bei sehr vielen Fans im Hinblick auf die Amazon-Serie ist. Er fand die Verfilmungen würden das Werk seines Vaters "ausweiden" und wären Action-Filme für Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene.


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2022)

EvilOfTsavo schrieb:


> Er fand die Verfilmungen würden das Werk seines Vaters "ausweiden" und wären Action-Filme für Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene.


Ich bin Mitte 40 und mag sie nach wie vor sehr gerne.
Und auch viele in meinen Freundes - und Bekanntenkreis finden die Filme gut.
In wie weit sie von den Büchern abweichen kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## EvilOfTsavo (14. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin Mitte 40 und mag sie nach wie vor sehr gerne.
> Und auch viele in meinen Freundes - und Bekanntenkreis finden die Filme gut.
> In wie weit sie von den Büchern abweichen kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Die Trilogie gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsfilmen und ich denke Peter Jackson ist ein echtes Meisterwerk gelungen. Nur weil etwas anders ist als vom ursprünglichen Erschaffer erdacht, ist es erst einmal nicht positiv oder negativ. Es ist am Ende des Tages Peter Jackson's ganz eigene Version von Der Herr der Ringe und nicht die von J.R.R. Tolkien. Ähnlich ist es bei Amazon's Serie. Es ist deren Version, nicht Tolkiens. Und so sollte die Serie betrachtet werden.


----------



## Baer85 (14. Februar 2022)

@waynetrain : Joa, das CGI ist nichts bewegendes, aber da würde ich abwarten, wie es sich in der Serie "anfühlt".
Aber das ist doch auch nicht Grund genung, diese Welle der Missgunst oder gar Hass der Serie entgegenzuwerfen, wie es momentan im Internet viel geschieht.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (14. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Man gut, dass wir erstens über Kunst sprechen und da ist doch alles erlaubt oder nicht? (Sonst wären "Killergames" ja wirklich Killergames  )
> 
> Blackwashing? Ganz ehrlich, meiner Meinung nach kann nur jemand so argumentieren und "seine" Spiele und Filme "in Gefahr" sehen, wenn er sehr sehr rechts orientiert ist. Naja, jedem das Seine, aber Kunst ist nunmal eine freie Form und dieser sollte man alles zugestehen und nicht nur das, was einem selbst ins Weltbild passt.
> 
> ...


Also du trollst doch offensichtlich.

Ansonsten wann wird wohl die erste Hitler Verfilmung mit nem schwarzen Adolf kommen. Oder vielleicht ein schwarzer König Arthus. Was die waren nicht schwarz und es passt such nicht dass diese Figuren schwarz dargestellt werden? Okay wie wäre es dann mit ner weißen Rosa Parks? Ach das passt such nicht? Hm.


EvilOfTsavo schrieb:


> Ich bin großer Fan von "Der Herr der Ringe" und kann die Aufregung ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen. Es handelt sich nicht um Tolkiens Werk, sondern Amazon's ganz eigene Version und als solche sollte man die Serie auch betrachten. Jetzt so zu tun als würde die Welt untergehen nur weil in der Amazon-Version nicht-weiße Figuren vorkommen, ist irgendwie befremdlich. Es handelt sich schließlich um ein fiktives Werk.
> 
> Christopher Tolkien hat interessanterweise ganz ähnlich im Hinblick auf die Verfilmungen von Peter Jackson reagiert, wie es jetzt bei sehr vielen Fans im Hinblick auf die Amazon-Serie ist. Er fand die Verfilmungen würden das Werk seines Vaters "ausweiden" und wären Action-Filme für Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene.


Aber fiktive Werke haben auch ihre Regeln. Es wäre ja auch absurd wenn in einem Slyrim plötzlich Borg auftauchen und Drachen assimilieren oder wenn Allierte aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg in einem WWI Shooter der realistisch sein soll auftauchen. Oder Irre ich da?


----------



## Baer85 (14. Februar 2022)

Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Ansonsten wann wird wohl die erste Hitler Verfilmung mit nem schwarzen Adolf kommen. Oder vielleicht ein schwarzer König Arthus. Was die waren nicht schwarz und es passt such nicht dass diese Figuren schwarz dargestellt werden? Okay wie wäre es dann mit ner weißen Rosa Parks? Ach das passt such nicht? Hm.



Man sollte schon zwischen Geschichtsrevision und Interpretation einer fiktiven Geschichte unterscheiden! 
Es ist auch wichtig welche Rolle die Person hatte in unserer Geschichte hatte. Bei Hitler ist es eben schnell ins lächerliche gezogen wenn man die Hautfarbe ändert und damit alles Verharmlost. Auch wäre es bei Rosa Parks eine schlechte Idee, da es hier um eine wichtige Persönlichkeit unserer Geschichte handelt und ihre Hautfarbe und Kultur extrem wichtig ist um den richtigen Kontext beizubehalten.
Aber es ist warscheinlich einfacher alles in einem Topf zu werfen und versuchen den Gegenüber mit dummen Argumenten zu verwirren als richtige Argumente zu bringen.


----------



## Andrej (14. Februar 2022)

waynetrain schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst es dir nich vorstellen, wie oft ich dieses Wort schon gegooglet habe und es trotzdem falsch schreibe! Jedes mal, wenn ich es schreiben möchte, google ich es. Dieses Mal habe ich es nicht gemacht und sofort falsch geschrieben.
Die richtige Schreibweise mancher Wörter, werde ich wohl nie lernen!


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (14. Februar 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Man sollte schon zwischen Geschichtsrevision und Interpretation einer fiktiven Geschichte unterscheiden!
> Es ist auch wichtig welche Rolle die Person hatte in unserer Geschichte hatte. Bei Hitler ist es eben schnell ins lächerliche gezogen wenn man die Hautfarbe ändert und damit alles Verharmlost. Auch wäre es bei Rosa Parks eine schlechte Idee, da es hier um eine wichtige Persönlichkeit unserer Geschichte handelt und ihre Hautfarbe und Kultur extrem wichtig ist um den richtigen Kontext beizubehalten.
> Aber es ist warscheinlich einfacher alles in einem Topf zu werfen und versuchen den Gegenüber mit dummen Argumenten zu verwirren als richtige Argumente zu bringen.


Okay dann so. Die Dunkelhäutigen Bewohner leben woanders. Die also woanders hin zu verfrachten macht wenig Sinn.  Viele werden vermutlich nicht mal wissen dass es solche dunkelhäutigen gibt wenn man nicht sehr viel reist oder das Wissen hat.  Wie es hier vor hunderten von Jahren auch normal war noch nie nen schwarzen gesehen zu haben, ich denke da an die Vorstellung die es gab dass Weiß und Schwarz zusammen Kinder mit Schachbrettmuster ergibt


----------



## Baer85 (14. Februar 2022)

Du kannst dir ja gerne irgendwelche Erklärungen für dich ausdenken. Ändert nichts daran dass es eben eine Interpretation einer Geschichte ist. Der Interpret kann je nach laune vom Original abweichen. Ausserdem denke ich, dass nur weil Tolkien vielleicht nie explizit geschrieben hat, dass es dunkelhäutigen Elben gibt, bedeutet es ja nicht automatisch, dass es keine gibt. Umgekehrt wird da eher ein Schuh draus. Wenn er es explizit ausgeschlossen hätte fände ich es dann auch blöd.



Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Die Dunkelhäutigen Bewohner leben woanders. Die also woanders hin zu verfrachten macht wenig Sinn.


Vielleicht gab es in Mittelerde auch Sklaverei.


----------



## Brontomimo (15. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass die sich da alle mit Herr*in, Freund*innen usw. ansprechen. Kannst Du das erläutern?
> 
> Ach ja, und Diversity ist nichts Schlechtes, sondern Normalität, aber genau an dieser Erkenntnis krankt diese Gesellschaft bzw. ein Teil dieser ja.


Diversity, also echte Vielfalt geht kaputt wenn wir aufhören Andersartigkeit im Namen des Mommons abzuschaffen. Der feine Soziologe und der Kapitalist reichen sich die Hand, der eine verdient Tugendpunkte, der andere Kohle. Und einige Forenten fühlen sich clever weil sie die Propaganda wiederholen können die sie so artig einpauken durften.


----------



## Baer85 (15. Februar 2022)

Brontomimo schrieb:


> Diversity, also echte Vielfalt geht kaputt wenn wir aufhören Andersartigkeit im Namen des Mommons abzuschaffen. Der feine Soziologe und der Kapitalist reichen sich die Hand, der eine verdient Tugendpunkte, der andere Kohle. Und einige Forenten fühlen sich clever weil sie die Propaganda wiederholen können die sie so artig einpauken durften.


Leider bist du derjenige, der die Propaganda verinnerlicht hat. Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nur ein dummer Troll bist, der nur wiedergibt, was man dir vorgesetzt hat.


Brontomimo schrieb:


> Diversity, also echte Vielfalt geht kaputt wenn wir aufhören Andersartigkeit im Namen des Mommons abzuschaffen.


Niemand möchte "Andersartigkeit" abschaffen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Man möchte, dass jeder so sein kann wie er möchte, oder sich "fühlt" ohne dafür diskriminiert zu werden.


----------



## sunburst1988 (15. Februar 2022)

Brontomimo schrieb:


> Der feine Soziologe und der Kapitalist reichen sich die Hand, der eine verdient Tugendpunkte, der andere Kohle.


Genau das ist das Problem an dem ganzen Gerede über Diversität in der heutigen Welt: Die wirklichen Ungerechtigkeiten werden ignoriert. Die heutigen "Linken" kümmern sich lieber darum, dass der richtige Prozentsatz an Frauen in den Chefetagen sitzt. Ob die Dienstleistungssklaven der Unterschicht ihre Miete zahlen können ist eine Frage, die so gut wie keine Bühne mehr bekommt.
Amazon ist da ja schon das Paradebeispiel: In den produzierten Serien Diversität predigen und als notwendig darstellen, aber bei den eigenen  Mitarbeitern die Löhne kürzen wenn sie mal zu lange auf dem Klo brauchen.
Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das Thema nicht wichtig ist, es wird nur allzu oft als Vorwand genutzt andere Probleme nicht angehen zu müssen.
Das geht hier aber jetzt eindeutig zu sehr OT 

Zum Thema: Der Trailer sieht mir eindeutig zu sehr nach CGI-Feuerwerk aus. Alles wirkt viel zu sauber und irgendwie unwirklich. Dass man dieses Gefühl bei Jacksons Herr der Ringe nie hatte war für mich deren größte Stärke, die beim Hobbit dann leider wieder verloren gegangen ist...
Dass die Zwergenkönigin nicht Tolkiens Vorstellung entspricht sehe ich jetzt nicht als soooo schlimm an. Sonst müsste sie auch einen Bart haben. Und wollen wir das wirklich sehen?


----------



## Krolgosh (15. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Blackwashing? Ganz ehrlich, meiner Meinung nach kann nur jemand so argumentieren und "seine" Spiele und Filme "in Gefahr" sehen, wenn er sehr sehr rechts orientiert ist.


Das ist ja eigentlich für mich immer das beste Argument. Übrigens, mein bester Kumpel (Afroamerikaner) und ich haben beide im Strahl gekotzt als wir die erste Folge von Wheel of Time gesehen haben. Und was Amazon da aus der extrem detailierten Buchvorlage, und den vorhandenen Charakteren (auch sehr detailiert beschrieben) gemacht hat.  Wir lieben beide die Bücher... 

Es fühlt sich immer wieder einfach nach gezwungener Diversität an. Und das ist genau das was sich jetzt bei der LotR Serie auch anbahnt. Zumindest wird dieser Eindruck bei mir erzeugt und meine Erwartungen sind quasi nicht mehr vorhanden. 

Ich weiß einfach nicht was das mit "rechts sein" zu tun hat wenn ich mich darüber Aufrege was die aus meinen lieblings Büchern machen.


----------



## yojinboFFX (15. Februar 2022)

Ich finde Zwerge sollten rausgenommen werden -ist ja voll Rassendiskriminierung!
Gruß Yojinbo#inn!


----------



## Rammler2 (15. Februar 2022)

Lustig ist wie die Medien die Diskussion um die Hautfarbe komplett ignorieren. Als gäbe es sie garnicht. Stattdessen tun die so, als würden sich alle über Elronds kurze Haare aufregen.

Ich hätte wenigstens erwartet man berichtet  über böse rechte Hetzkampagnen, die sich rassistisch über den Trailer äußern. 😜


----------



## Julian K (15. Februar 2022)

Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Also du trollst doch offensichtlich.
> 
> Ansonsten wann wird wohl die erste Hitler Verfilmung mit nem schwarzen Adolf kommen. Oder vielleicht ein schwarzer König Arthus. Was die waren nicht schwarz und es passt such nicht dass diese Figuren schwarz dargestellt werden? Okay wie wäre es dann mit ner weißen Rosa Parks? Ach das passt such nicht? Hm.


Ich finde eher, dass Du hier 'rumtrollst!

WENN irgendwann ein Film mit einem schwarzen Adolf kommen sollte, dann sollte absolut jedem bewusst sein, dass das kein historisch korrekter Film sein soll, sondern eher irgendein Trashformat.

Kleines Beispiel (und da geht es nicht um die Hautfarbe - das scheint hier bei manchen ja das vorherrschende Problem zu sein): Elementary schaue ich z.B. sehr gerne. Ist eine Serie mit einem sehr modern und alternativ interpretierten Sherlock Holmes. Hat im Grunde so gut wie nichts mehr mit den Büchern zu tun (Watson wird z.B. von Lucy Liu gespielt, also einer weiblichen Asiatin!) und dennoch habe ich an der Serie meinen Spaß. Denke ich dabei irgendwie an irgendwelchen Woke-Müll? Nein, ich lasse mich schlicht unterhalten.

Bin nun wahrlich kein Fan von so manchen Anwandlungen, die mittlerweile 'rüberkommen (Schach z.B., das dort nun kritisiert wird, dass Weiß immer anfängt), aber man muss auch nicht in allem und jedem etwas Schlimmes/Böses sehen. Meiner Meinung nach nun mal erst Recht nicht bei Dingen, die zur Kunst gehören, dort sind nunmal im Endeffekt alle Freiheiten erlaubt.


----------



## Baer85 (15. Februar 2022)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Lustig ist wie die Medien die Diskussion um die Hautfarbe komplett ignorieren. Als gäbe es sie garnicht. Stattdessen tun die so, als würden sich alle über Elronds kurze Haare aufregen.
> 
> Ich hätte wenigstens erwartet man berichtet  über böse rechte Hetzkampagnen, die sich rassistisch über den Trailer äußern. 😜


Warscheinlich, weil der größte Teil der Menscheit a) kein Problem damit hat und b) garnicht glauben können, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich darüber aufregen. 
Da scheint eine Überschätzung des "Skandals" auf der Seite der "Kritiker" in bezug auf dem Ausmaß und Wichtigkeit vorzuliegen


----------



## Rammler2 (15. Februar 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Warscheinlich, weil der größte Teil der Menscheit a) kein Problem damit hat und b) garnicht glauben können, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich darüber aufregen.
> Da scheint eine Überschätzung des "Skandals" auf der Seite der "Kritiker" in bezug auf dem Ausmaß und Wichtigkeit vorzuliegen


Würde ich so nicht sagen. Hier wird auch weniger über Elronds Haarschnitt als über die Hautfarbe diskutiert. Auch in größeren Foren wie reddit ist die Wokeness und Blackwashing Thema Nummer 1.


----------



## Endurancer (15. Februar 2022)

oh ich hoffe so sehr, dass Amazon es nicht verkackt.


----------



## Baer85 (15. Februar 2022)

@Rammler2 Das ist halt deine Bubble in der du dich bewegst und es eben darum als so groß wahrnimmst. Die meisten Menschen interessiert das mal sowas von garnicht bzw die, die es überhaupt mitbekommen, denken wohl eher , dass diejenigen, die da sich beschweren, vollkommene Idioten sind, die anscheinend keine anderen Probleme haben, als sich über Hautfarben in einem fiktiven Werk zu echauffieren.

Ich habe auch noch nie von Elronds Haaren was gelesen und wäre auch schockiert, wenn das wirklich ein Thema wäre.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Februar 2022)

EvilOfTsavo schrieb:


> Ich bin großer Fan von "Der Herr der Ringe" und kann die Aufregung ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen. Es handelt sich nicht um Tolkiens Werk, sondern Amazon's ganz eigene Version und als solche sollte man die Serie auch betrachten.


Dann darf man sich aber nicht wundern, wenn man von der ursprünglichen Fanbase Kritik einfährt, wenn man die Geschichte nach eigenem Ermessen so umkrempelt, dass sie nicht mit der bestehenden Geschichte übereinstimmt. Und dann ist die Frage, aus welchen Grund? Warum ist es notwendig die bestehende Welt von Tolkien umzuformen? Um aktuellen politischen Bewegungen genüge zu tun?

Edit:





Baer85 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja gerne irgendwelche Erklärungen für dich ausdenken. Ändert nichts daran dass es eben eine Interpretation einer Geschichte ist. Der Interpret kann je nach laune vom Original abweichen. Ausserdem denke ich, dass nur weil Tolkien vielleicht nie explizit geschrieben hat, dass es dunkelhäutigen Elben gibt, bedeutet es ja nicht automatisch, dass es keine gibt. Umgekehrt wird da eher ein Schuh draus. Wenn er es explizit ausgeschlossen hätte fände ich es dann auch blöd.


Mittelerde baut auf nordeuropäische Mythologie auf, wie viele nicht-weiße Figuren kann man also erwarten? Außerdem, so viel liebe zum Detail wie in diese Welt geflossen ist, da halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Tolkien vergessen haben soll die Elfen genauer zu beschreiben.

Edit2:





Baer85 schrieb:


> Ich versteh euch da einfach nicht. Was ist denn das Problem daran, dass da jetzt auch schwarze Charaktere sind? Was genau ändert das jetzt in der Geschichte, dass ihr das als so großen Knackpunkt seht?


Das Problem sind nicht die dunkehäutigen Charatere per se, sondern dass sie ohne Grund einer bestehenden und konsitenten Welt einzufügen, obwohl sie nicht dem Kanon entsprechen.


----------



## Rammler2 (15. Februar 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> @Rammler2 Das ist halt deine Bubble in der du dich bewegst und es eben darum als so groß wahrnimmst. Die meisten Menschen interessiert das mal sowas von garnicht bzw die, die es überhaupt mitbekommen, denken wohl eher , dass diejenigen, die da sich beschweren, vollkommene Idioten sind, die anscheinend keine anderen Probleme haben, als sich über Hautfarben in einem fiktiven Werk zu echauffieren.
> 
> Ich habe auch noch nie von Elronds Haaren was gelesen und wäre auch schockiert, wenn das wirklich ein Thema wäre.


Ich würde eher sagen du bewegst dich in einer Bubble Freund.
Ich schaue mir das von außen an und sehe worüber sich die meisten Fans massiv aufregen. Das mag dir nicht gefallen, ist aber Realität. Du kannst versuchen es noch so klein zu reden, aber das hilft nicht wirklich weiter. Ob sinnvoll oder nicht sei dahin gestellt, aber so ist es aktuell.
Und da du die Beschwerden direkt als "Idioten" abstempelst, ohne ihre teilweise berechtigen Argumente zu berücksichtigen, zeigt mir auch in welcher Bubble du unterwegs bist


----------



## Baer85 (15. Februar 2022)

Was genau wird denn nun von der Geschichte stark verändert. dass es jetzt schwarze Charaktere gibt? Sie haben doch einfach nur eine andere Hautfarbe.
Es macht doch sogar Sinn, dass wenn es schwarze Menschen gibt auch andere Völker die Hautfarbe haben können. Vielleicht durch eine Kreuzung mit den Menschen.
Für mich klingen diese Argumente nach Ausreden um mit den Worten "woke" oder neuerdings "blackwashing" "Kritik" äussern zu können.

@Rammler2 :  Jeder von uns ist in seiner eigenen Info-Bubble. Das streite ich nicht ab, aber ich glaube dennoch, dass du da eher den eingeschränkteren Blickwinkel hast als ich.  Ist aber auch egal, denn wir werden uns wohl nie auf etwas einigen können. Bisher konnte mir niemand ein wirklich "berechtigtes Argument" nennen, dass nicht von rechten Trollen stammen könnte.


----------



## Lotto (15. Februar 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Was genau wird denn nun von der Geschichte stark verändert. dass es jetzt schwarze Charaktere gibt? Sie haben doch einfach nur eine andere Hautfarbe.
> Es macht doch sogar Sinn, dass wenn es schwarze Menschen gibt auch andere Völker die Hautfarbe haben können. Vielleicht durch eine Kreuzung mit den Menschen.
> Für mich klingen diese Argumente nach Ausreden um mit den Worten "woke" oder neuerdings "blackwashing" "Kritik" äussern zu können.
> 
> @Rammler2 :  Jeder von uns ist in seiner eigenen Info-Bubble. Das streite ich nicht ab, aber ich glaube dennoch, dass du da eher den eingeschränkteren Blickwinkel hast als ich.  Ist aber auch egal, denn wir werden uns wohl nie auf etwas einigen können. Bisher konnte mir niemand ein wirklich "berechtigtes Argument" nennen, dass nicht von rechten Trollen stammen könnte.


Es verändert die Atmosphäre des Films. Denkt man an Elben hat man eine gewisse Vorstellung über diese. Frag einfach 10000 Leute die Lotr kennen sie sollen dir einen Elben zeichnen und sie werden dir eine menschliche Gestalt mit spitzen Ohren sehr heller Haut und blonden/weißen langen Haaren zeichnen. Es wird kein einziger der 10000 die Haut schwarz malen, es wird keiner die Haare schwarz malen, es wird keiner nen Kurzhaarschnitt zeichnen, es wird keiner menschliche Ohren zeichnen und es wird auch keiner ne Knollennase malen.

Je mehr Erfahrung ein Mensch gemacht hat, desto mehr haben sich solche Bilder logischerweise verfestigt. Wenn jetzt was geändert wird werden Kinder wahrscheinlich gar nichts bemerken. Jemand aber der bereits das Franchise kennt, ältere Filme gesehen hat, Bücher gelesen hat, etc. für denjenigen fühlt es sich nicht wirklich an als würde er gerade einen Film sehen der exakt dieser Fantasywelt spielt.

Letztendlich muss halt der Content Creator wissen was er damit erreichen möchte. Und anscheind ist klar was amazon erreichen möchte: sie möchten den Zeitgeist entsprechen und ein diverses Bild fördern. Das ist löblich, jedoch halt wie schon geschrieben ist dafür eine bereits über viele Jahrzehnte verfestige Fantasywelt nicht gerade das beste Mittel.
Besser wäre gewesen man hätte sich was eigenes ausgedacht. Eine komplett neue Welt und Story. Aber das ist in Zeiten in denen Leute Entscheidungen treffen denen nur Geld/Umsatz interessiert wohl zu viel verlangt.

Wird sicher trotzdem gut werden. Nur nach Lotr hat sich der Trailer leider keine Sekunde angefühlt (ok ich gebe zu der Schriftzug des Titels war schon ähnlich).


----------



## Baer85 (15. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube, wenn ich 10000 Leute fragen würde, ob sie der dunkelhäutige Elb gestört hat, würden die meisten mit nein antworten.

Du findest es verändert die Atmosphäre.  Ich hingegen nehm es garnicht wirklich wahr und ich würde mich auch als Fan betiteln. Wie ist es dann wohl bei den Leuten die sich einfach nur eine LotR-Serie anschauen wollen, weil sie vor 20 Jahren die Filme gut fanden. Warscheinlich sind wir auch garnicht die Zielgruppe der Serie, sondern wie immer die jüngeren Generationen. Die alten Filme haben auch einiges an Kritik abbekommen von eingesessenen Fans, da sie sich auch nicht strikt an die Bücher gehalten haben. Heute gelten sie als Meisterwerke.
Ich glaube hier im Internet sind viele auf einmal ganz dolle LotR fans um zu meckern und die ewig gleichen Floskeln von sich geben zu können. Gleiches Phänomen wie bei Star Wars. (Wobei die neuen Star Wars Filme nur "ok" waren)

Ich gebe dir recht, dass nur das Geld zählt und dadurch viel murks produziert wird. Aber da hakt es dann auch nicht an der Hautfarbe oder dem Geschlecht sondern an Story und deren Umsetzung. 

Ich persönlich freue mich, dass sie eine LotR Serie machen. Wenn sie gut wird ist es super und ist eine schöne Erweiterung des "Universums" und wenn es nur ein klischeehafte Fantasyserie wird ist es auch nicht schlimm.

Ich würde dem Trailer auch nicht zu viel Bedeutung geben, denn es ist auch nur ein Teaser-Trailer. Ausserdem ist es halt auch schwer bei neuem "Stoff" emotionen hervorzurufen. Das Problem hatten die Filme nicht, denn da war ja die ganze Story schon bekannt und man konnte gezielt Szenen zeigen, die die Fans ansprechen sollten.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Februar 2022)

@Baer85 Tolkien hat Mittelerde sehr detailiert und durchdacht beschrieben und nun kommen welche daher, die meinen, die müssten dieser Welt eine/ ihre politische Meinung aufzwängen. Peter Jackson hat das übrigens wie folgt gesehen:


> We made a promise to ourselves at the beginning of the process that we weren't going to put any of our own politics, our own messages or our own themes into these movies. What we were trying to do was to analyze what was important to Tolkien and to try to honor that. In a way, we were trying to make these films for him, not for ourselves.











						Peter Jackson - IMDb
					






					m.imdb.com


----------



## Baer85 (16. Februar 2022)

Das Problem ist doch, dass ihr darin eine politische Botschaft seht, die damit vermittelt werden soll. Ihr unterstellt da immer sofort automatisch eine böse Agenda. Wäre mal interessant wie ihr diese formulieren würdet. 

"What we were trying to do was to analyze what was important to Tolkien and to try to honor that" Ihr unterstellt damit auch, dass es Tolkien wichtig gewesen ist, dass es keine dunkelhäutigen Elben und Zwerge gibt. Ich glaube Peter Jackson meinte damit wohl eher inhaltliche Änderungen.


----------



## Brontomimo (16. Februar 2022)

1000 Leute fragen klappt nicht aus verschiedenen Gründen. Die Meinungen sind je nach Gruppe mittlerwile extrem gespalten. Ausserdem sind solche Themen dermassen politisiert, dass sich mitterlweile die Oma-Generation schon gar nicht mehr traut auch nur irgendetwas zu sagen. Erst letztens wieder eine Kundin erlebt die lange Pausen machen musste weil sie wirklich begriffsverwirrt war (das geht nicht mehr, das schickt sich nicht mehr...).



> Du findest es verändert die Atmosphäre.  I


Aktuelles Beispiel: Wheel of Time ist dermassen schräg, dass man überhaupt nicht einsteigen kann. Ein Bergdorf ist der Disney Kids Club, vertrete mit allen grossen Ethnien, die sich im Gegensatz zur kompletten Weltgeschichte auch nicht darum zu scheren scheinen. Ja, woher kommen die denn da her? Und warum sind die immer noch TV-gerecht seperat vertreten?
Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn! Von mir aus gabs das gerne eine Migration, sofern die Geschichte das hergibt kann das ein spannendes Story Element sein. Dann muss man das erklären oder veranschaulichen und die entsprechenden Darsteller sind bitteschön entsprechend gemischt. Weil Gesellschaften eben so funktionieren. Sie können gar nicht anders.
Diese Fake Diversity ist supermodern - davon abgesehen, dass sie ein komplett künstliches Produkt von wirklich zynischen Weltkonzernen und Schleppern darstellt. Niemand braucht auf der Fantasy Alm illegale Arbeitskräfte weil es noch keine Industrialisierung gibt, sondern Familienbetriebe.


Baer85 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass ihr darin eine politische Botschaft seht, die damit vermittelt werden soll. Ihr unterstellt da immer sofort automatisch eine böse Agenda. Wäre mal interessant wie ihr diese formulieren würdet.
> 
> "What we were trying to do was to analyze what was important to Tolkien and to try to honor that" Ihr unterstellt damit auch, dass es Tolkien wichtig gewesen ist, dass es keine dunkelhäutigen Elben und Zwerge gibt. Ich glaube Peter Jackson meinte damit wohl eher inhaltliche Änderungen.


Die Medien schreiben heute so einen Quatsch (ab), dass man das Gefühl nicht los wird, immer bei Adam und Eva anfangen zu müssen.
Diverse Vorposter argumentieren deshalb auch wie herumstampfende Kinder und genau so wurde in den 20ern (Sowjetunion) und 60ern (China) auch ideologisch verfahren: Kinder erklärten spiessigen, reaktionären Erwachsenen unter Gewaltandrohung die Welt mit Fingerfarben.

Tolkien war Philologe. Die "Fantasy Welt" war ein recht ernsthaftes Unterfangen, welches untrennbar mit seiner angelsächsischen Heimat verflochten war. Dekadenlang arbeitete der Mann an seinem mythologischen-poetischen Kunstwerk. Tolkien war der der Meinung, er müsse die literatische Lücke schliessen, welche die Christianisierung hinterlassen hatte. Da war nämlich nicht mehr viel übrig. König Artus stufte er als Import vom Festland ein.
Von daher ist "Der Herr der Ringe" zum grossen Teil Germanische Mythologie mit tolkinschen Zusatzelementen, die man heute der populären Fantasy zuordnen würde. Die wesentlich Europäisch-Heidnischen Strukturen entschärfte er nach Rücksprache u.a. mit bekannten Geistlichen angeblich sogar.
Tolkien würde, falls er Stellung nehmen könnte, sofort von sämtlichen Platformen gebanned werden. Sein Werk ist, sicherlich wenigstens zum Teil richtig, von den Hippies als anti-industrielle Denkschrift aufgefasst worden. Das empfand der Autor zwar als unpassende Reduktion, trotzdem war er ein unapologetischer Schwärmer und Verteidiger des britischen Landidylls.

Die Idee, er hätte es gut gefunden, dass Industriebosse sein Werk als hübsche Kulisse für ihre Gewinnstrategien missbrauchen können ist deswegen hahnebüchen.


----------



## endorph1ne (12. März 2022)

klink schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel, wenn man sich die Fotos ansieht, könnte man meinen die USA besteht nur aus schwarzen. Dabei stellen schwarze gerade mal 12% der Bevölkerung der USA dar, nur bei Gewaltverbrechen sind sie mit 53% dabei...


Chill digga, wer hat dir denn ins Müsli geschissen? Wir sind hier nicht auf 4chan.


> Nur bei Gewaltverbrechen sind sie mit 53% dabei


Citation needed, so wie ich das "Justizsystem" der Amerikaner kenne, haben die Leute drüben die Sklaverei legalisiert, indem sie jede Person für kleinste Vergehen in private Gefängnisse einbuchten. Außerdem wird diese Statistik auch durch die Bible-Belt Staaten verzerrt, weil man dort immer noch mit Stolz die Konföderiertenflagge zeigt und Afroamerikaner als Volkssport jagt. Siehe: Ahmaud Arbery

Und da wir schon mit populistischen Phrasen um uns werfen, legalisierte Gewaltverbrechen in Form von Kriegsverbrechen und Weltkriegen werden immer noch primär von weißen Menschen verübt


----------



## Schori (12. März 2022)

Krass wie sich hier teilweise auf die Hautfarbe der Figuren eingeschossen wird.
Tolkien war ein Autor seiner Zeit, würde H.d.R. heute geschrieben gäbe es vllt. Schwarze Elben.
Wirklich wichtig ist doch auch das Schauspiel.


----------

